# Help and advice



## Dancer1482 (Oct 18, 2012)

Has anyone been treated with free IVF for single women? And does anyone know which clinics offer this now

Thanks


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Dancer - it is definitely worth asking your GP whether you can be treated on the NHS, but realistically, despite what some of the newspapers say, it is very unlikely that you would end up having free treatment, unless you have major fertility problems - the vast majority of the ladies on here have paid for their treatment. Many of us have ended up going abroad as the costs can be much cheaper than the UK.

There is an option that some of the single ladies have done - If you are under 36 and have good fertility then some ladies have done egg share, where your treatment is at minimum cost provided that you donate half of the eggs retrieved to the recipients. 

Good luck!

Rose xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

dancer it isn't the clinic that gives you free treatment, all NHS is commissioned via your GP and PCT. It is up to them if they will fund you anything 
Good Luck I haven't ever had any free cycles


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Dancer, I had one cycle of NHS funded IVF (my 3rd) becuase of fertility problems that mean I would need IVF regardless of wether I was single or not. Each PCT has different criteria so check with yours.

Good luck

Elpida.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi there,
I think everyone has said it all already   
Each PCT (Primary Care Trust) sets it own criteria for NHS treatment. You'll find that the vast majority do not treat single women even those with pre-diagnosed conditions which mean they would not be able to get pregnant without fertility treatment. The criteria to qualify for free fertility treatment tend to be very strict and it seems most PCTs are reducing the number of people they treat rather than increasing it.  As far as I am aware, there are no PCTs which treat single women with no known fertility issues (ie just need sperm)
Always worth checking direct with your local PCT, but I wouldn't get your hopes up   
Best of luck
Suitcase
x


----------



## Dancer1482 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone I have severe pcos and told would need IVF or forget becoming a mum but I heard five pct were offering it to single women just unsure how to go about it


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

your GP is the starting  point as they would have to refer you if you are trying to get a free cycle from the NHS and your GP would know your local PCT/CCG's rules, it  depends where you live  not where you are prepared to travel to


----------

